# A Crate at TechPowerUp's Doorstep



## btarunr (Apr 30, 2012)

A little earlier this month, NVIDIA spent quite some money on premium courier to send us a package that wasn't exactly light. On opening it, we found a fun-size steel crowbar with an NVIDIA logo inscribed on it, and a message that read "for use in case of zombies or..." which was pretty cryptic. We thanked NVIDIA for the back-scratching tool, and got back to work. While Gabe Newell made the crowbar a pop-culture symbol, there is only one socially-acceptable use of this otherwise boring tool: opening wooden crates, which were used to ship stuff overseas, before modern containers came to be. One such crate made its way to our doorstep, not floating over the sea, but gliding its way over the Autobahn aboard another expensive "same day" courier. 

The top of the crate sure was catchy, which cautioned us of "weapons grade gaming power". Its side had a geekspeak print. "0b1010110010" is binary for "690" (0b is a binary prefix). The other two lines make no sense. Upon opening the crate, and a sheet of foam, there it is, something we'll be toying with for the better part of this week. 



 

 




We doubt if any AIC partner can match the design finesse of NVIDIA reference design GeForce GTX 690 (pictured below). Built with advanced materials such as a magnesium alloy that supercar engines are made of, NVIDIA's card design has some serious performance-oriented design gone into it. The central portion, which cools the VRM and bridge chip, is made of magnesium alloy, with copper+aluminum channel blocks cool each of the two GeForce Kepler 104 GPU systems. 



 

 

 



The GTX 690 has three dual-link DVI connectors and a mini-HDMI, similar to previous-generation GeForce GTX 590. Like the GTX 680, you can run triple-monitor 3DVision Surround setups right off a single card. There's one SLI connector, which lets you pair the card with another of its kind (only). The card uses a 10-phase VRM, which draws power from two 8-pin PCIe power connectors, yet the TDP of the card is rated to be just 300W (relatively, not much).



 

 

 

Last but not the least, is the answer to a looming question with how big the card really is. It occupies no more than two expansion slots, and is just as long as a GTX 590.





As for prices, NVIDIA informed us that apart from its US MSRP of US $999, Britons will be staring at a £829 price-tag, and continental Eurozone buyers at 829€ (excl. VAT). Expect a thorough performance review on May 03.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 30, 2012)

Brilliant marketing, you lucky people.


----------



## hhumas (Apr 30, 2012)

i wish it would be my address lol ..


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm not much for marketing and fanfare, but that's pretty frickin' sweet.

Also, in the building trades, that is referred to as a "Wonder Bar" not a crowbar


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 30, 2012)

Woah.


----------



## Dave65 (Apr 30, 2012)

That is one sexy card..


----------



## btarunr (Apr 30, 2012)

The GeForce GTX thingie on the top lights up.


----------



## zsolt_93 (Apr 30, 2012)

Seen the crate on the facebook profile of another hardware website. I immediately thought.. nVidia!!!. And then i saw the crowbar.. and then i remebered the gtx590 box. So GTX690 it is.


----------



## raptori (Apr 30, 2012)

ahahahhaa  ... wow  that's awesome crate


----------



## Sinzia (Apr 30, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I'm not much for marketing and fanfare, but that's pretty frickin' sweet.
> 
> Also, in the building trades, that is referred to as a "Wonder Bar" not a crowbar



Also called a flat bar too!


----------



## btarunr (Apr 30, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Also, in the building trades, that is referred to as a "Wonder Bar" not a crowbar



Wunderbar!


----------



## syeef (Apr 30, 2012)

Who do I have to kill to get one?


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 30, 2012)

btarunr said:


> As for prices, NVIDIA informed us that apart from its US MSRP of US $999, *Britons will be staring at a £829 price-tag*, and continental Eurozone buyers at 829€ (excl. VAT). Expect a thorough performance review on May 03.



They've made this ultra high end then.  It's not a dual gpu like the 590 or 6990 are.  It's a design statement like an Apple product or Bling watch.  I can understand the pricing given the materials but it has to make you wonder how many they will be producing?

But that price is an absolute joke.  If AMD get their shit together and release the 7990 for a shade under x2 the cost of a 7970 (maybe even <£700), we might get a better value proposition from them.

By pricing and designing it this way, they have made their own Asus Mars III.  I don't think the partners will do much with it.


----------



## ironwolf (Apr 30, 2012)

Could someone be kind enough to identify the 4 cards in that one pic, from left to right?  The far left and far right in particular...


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 30, 2012)

Gtx 680, gtx 690, gtx 590, hd 6990


----------



## Frick (Apr 30, 2012)

I really don't think the price is that bad given what it is. As the54thvoid said: It's a statement.


----------



## No_Asylum (Apr 30, 2012)

Sinzia said:


> Also called a flat bar too!



or a Pry Bar.

And contrary to popular belief, they have ALOT more uses than opening crates or B&E.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thats is AWESOME!!! I would so buy one if it came with a crow bar and wooden crate.

I hope this thing stays cool with all that awesomeness, to bad no backplate...


can't wait for your review!


----------



## ERazer (Apr 30, 2012)

nice!


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 30, 2012)

The power connection is side by side and not stacked?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 30, 2012)

Very nice card, appearance-wise.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 30, 2012)

btarunr said:


> Wunderbar!



Ja, ja, ja.


----------



## AnnCore (Apr 30, 2012)

OK. I'm getting one just for the "Wunderbar". 




Just kidding. Getting a crow bar at the local hardware shop so I can break into some place to steal the money to buy this card... 




...sadly, still joking.


----------



## Niodix (Apr 30, 2012)

she looks like sex


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 30, 2012)

hefboom 

All jokes aside.. I want this card!


----------



## m1dg3t (Apr 30, 2012)

By Zombies they mean customer's right?  I mean they are taking away all the fun stuff 

Nice packaging and nice looking card! Looking forward to the review


----------



## blibba (Apr 30, 2012)

I wonder how much that fancy cover is costing them.


----------



## m1dg3t (Apr 30, 2012)

blibba said:


> I wonder how much that fancy cover is costing them.



Prolly about $100 of the total cost, if they will all be packaged this way


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 30, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120430/Capture1246.jpg



Thats sexy!


----------



## Octavean (Apr 30, 2012)

Weapons grade hype, I love it,……I’ll take three


----------



## Niodix (Apr 30, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> By Zombies they mean customer's right?  I mean they are taking away all the fun stuff
> 
> Nice packaging and nice looking card! Looking forward to the review



no! Zombies from Left for Dead etc....


----------



## mtosev (Apr 30, 2012)

When can we expect the review?


----------



## Niodix (Apr 30, 2012)

Octavean said:


> Weapons grade hype, I love it,……I’ll take three



Are u sure u have money for one a least?


----------



## Niodix (Apr 30, 2012)

mtosev said:


> When can we expect the review?



may 3d


----------



## btarunr (Apr 30, 2012)

mtosev said:


> When can we expect the review?



When you finish reading the news post.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 30, 2012)

would have been cooler had it been filled with blow.


----------



## mtosev (Apr 30, 2012)

btarunr said:


> When you finish reading the news post.


I didn't read whole news post.I just looked at the pics and the price


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 30, 2012)

I really dig that cooler. Congrats nVidia design team.
Although the "GEFORCE GTX" logo should be white, to match the metal (IMO). 
Now, all we need is benchmarks to prove if those ~1000€ are worth paying for...


----------



## zargana (Apr 30, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120430/Capture1246.jpg



You are lucky guy W1zzard...


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 30, 2012)

man that thing is wild


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 30, 2012)

im not surprised it came in such a box at 999 notes.

wizzard, ive never even seen a hens tooth ,ya lucky get you got 1.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 30, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> would have been cooler had it been filled with blow.



Not literally cooler, of course...


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 30, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I'm not much for marketing and fanfare, but that's pretty frickin' sweet.
> 
> Also, in the building trades, that is referred to as a "Wonder Bar" not a crowbar





Sinzia said:


> Also called a flat bar too!



or a pry bar when used in the roofing trade. It's certainly not a crow bar though. lol


----------



## Crap Daddy (Apr 30, 2012)

A green Ferrari.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 30, 2012)

I wish they had an edition of the card that was like BARE.  Not even a cooler... just card.

something like eVGA Bare Edition.  You get a card.  If you want a cooler, buy one.  No cables no stickers, no packaging no information materials.  It comes in a white box with a warranty.  And you save $50 on the card.


----------



## MeanBruce (Apr 30, 2012)

Finally a video card that looks sophisticated, this thing curls my toes!


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 30, 2012)

$999.00 USD = £615.60 HUH so how did they work out a price of £829? EU is a little closer in price.


----------



## Csiga69 (Apr 30, 2012)

*The meaning of the second line*

BT stands for "Billion Transistors"


----------



## neko77025 (Apr 30, 2012)

Now we know why the card is 999.99 ... they spent all their money on over the top packaging and SAME day shipping ... you know how much Same day shipping cost.

Hell, they might need too up the price to 1499.99 if they keep doing stuff like this.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 30, 2012)

neko77025 said:


> Now we know why the card is 999.99 ... they spent all their money on over the top packaging and SAME day shipping ... you know how much Same day shipping cost.
> 
> Hell, they might need too up the price to 1499.99 if they keep doing stuff like this.



lul wut? companies like nvidia get massive shipping discounts because they ship in bulk and have contracts with couriers. also, this comes out of the marketing budget, not R&D.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 30, 2012)

same day courier in germany is like 150 usd.. maybe nvidia got a discount because the guy has to bring the boxes to other reviewers too.
i offered nvidia to drive down to munich today to pick up the card.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 30, 2012)

neko77025 said:


> Now we know why the card is 999.99 ... they spent all their money on over the top packaging and SAME day shipping ... you know how much Same day shipping cost.



I think this packing is just for the press (GTX 590 was sent in a 50 cal ammo box IIRC), and same day shipping is because NV wants reviews out by May 03. 

If you want a GTX 690, you will pay at least $999.99 + your national/state taxes + shipping (unless shipping is free/you're buying from a ground store). So ballpark $1200.


----------



## neko77025 (Apr 30, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> lul wut? companies like steam get massive shipping discounts because they ship in bulk and have contracts with couriers. also, this comes out of the marketing budget, not R&D.



No one gives discounts for sameday shipping.  Nextday air for Screws will cost 50.00.
Sameday is hundreds of dollars.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 30, 2012)

companies like nvidia pay shipping contracts usually per month. this same day shipping cost no more than a typical 5 day shipping since it is all a wash at the end of the month.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 30, 2012)

Britons will be staring at a £829 price-tag, and continental Eurozone buyers at 829€

£829  =  1019€
829€  = £674
What a corperate rip off because you live in the UK = £155
you cant tell me it cost an additional £150+ to ship 1 card a further 26 miles from mainland europe to the UK

""" SHAME ON YOU NVIDCRAPA """


----------



## Frick (Apr 30, 2012)

MilkyWay said:


> $999.00 USD = £615.60 HUH so how did they work out a price of £829? EU is a little closer in price.




20% VAT plus £100 for you living on that miserable island.

""" SHAME ON YOU NVIDCRAPA """

WHY DO PEOPLE NOT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT TAXES THESE DAYS


----------



## erixx (Apr 30, 2012)

Earning just a little more, I would buy one =

Well, not, but... Indeed Wunderbar as only Zara Leander could say, singing!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMCl2J9xGOg


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 30, 2012)

That's nice and all but if they shipped that to me in the US I would go outside to pick it up and probably get sacked by Homeland security agents wanting to know why I am getting "weapons grade" GPU's from Nvidia and what terrorist organization I'm working for.


----------



## erixx (Apr 30, 2012)

Well, they tell you all day and night that your freedom 'isn't free' so you shot yourself, lol


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 30, 2012)

That card looks really heavy? But I'm pretty  sure its actually quite light lol. Right?


----------



## bogami (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks so nice  . Ill made review for SLI so send me 2 PLZ


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 30, 2012)

thanks NVIDIA, u send first sample for TPU, so i will sold my two ATI card's and buy one of your new cards.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Apr 30, 2012)

That's a secsi card! So, if I open a new IT related site specially for benches, do I get 1 for free also??


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 30, 2012)

At $999, if I import from US it would be a 12% import tax AND 20%VAT.  Comes to about £830.

The conversion prices are fine when taxes are factored in and everyone pays taxes, except the Greeks and look at the mess they're in.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 30, 2012)

The Article Didn't say the UK price was inclusive of VAT Unfortunately we British  are used to being ripped off  and
"We Expect the price to be + VAT" ( £829 + Vat )

""" SHAME ON YOU NVIDCRAPA """


----------



## Xzibit (Apr 30, 2012)

Did Nvidia include a Thermal Nuclear reactor in the box ?

Just asking cause supposively the GK104 succesor to the 460/560 TIs was original their mid chip and somehow power comsumption got lost in the translation when it outperformed the 7970.

I like looking at things from a different angle but If the GK104 was originaly to compete with the 7870/7850 cards.  Power-wise it would have fallen short. Is it strange that Microsoft/Sony/Nintendo will all carry ATI/AMD GPUs when the Nvidia ones seam to perform better.

I'd like to go back a few years when review sites were covering IQ test and making sure image quality was not being manipulated in post processing or being altered via drivers tool recognition.  I know its time consuming but most Tech/Enthusiast site have been deluted to the same basic stuff.

The card does look nice but did the wooden crate include wooden screws ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 30, 2012)

Xzibit said:


> Is it strange that Microsoft/Sony/Nintendo will all carry ATI/AMD GPUs when the Nvidia ones seam to perform better.


 Because they are cheaper and produce a bigger margin of profit? You seem to be deluded into thinking corporations are there to please you by taking a hit on their bottom line. I would sell an abacus for $9000 if I thought I could. Microsoft/Sony/Nintendo are just selling $9000 abacuses.

By the way welcome to TPU. I'm TheMailMan.


----------



## VulkanBros (Apr 30, 2012)

Nah....to much bling.....will wait for the 7990......


----------



## sc (Apr 30, 2012)

I wonder if a 850W PSU would be enough for a SB system with two of those babies in SLI.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 30, 2012)

This is a sweet looking card (and packaging)


----------



## Katanai (Apr 30, 2012)

erixx said:


> Earning just a little more, I would buy one =
> 
> Well, not, but... Indeed Wunderbar as only Zara Leander could say, singing!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMCl2J9xGOg



This guy says it pretty well too.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBgAQc-MnGM
It always cracks me up that he has to say at the end: This is not a love song! 

For real, now, what a beast. That's the best looking video card ever and it's also the best performing ever.  They did a good job on this one, too bad I won't be able to afford it but a 680, well that might just be my next card...


----------



## Xzibit (Apr 30, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Because they are cheaper and produce a bigger margin of profit? You seem to be deluded into thinking corporations are there to please you by taking a hit on their bottom line. I would sell an abacus for $9000 if I thought I could. Microsoft/Sony/Nintendo are just selling $9000 abacuses.
> 
> By the way welcome to TPU. I'm TheMailMan.



Profitability isnt exclusive to those 3 companies/corporations.  Which in-directly willingly or not you make my point.

1) Was the GK104 so power hungry to begin with they couldnt lower its power envelop further.  Can only imagine how power hungry the supposed GK110 would be.
-GF104 introduced at 150 - 200
-GF114 introduced at 150 - 170
-GK104 introduced at 195 - ?     < Something very fishy considering its still with-in the revisions they do for previous --4 SKUs
Couple of explanations.
No GK110, This is best they could do hence the increase power usage and the large price hike everyone is paying for them. Still the consumer gets the short end of the stick like always.

2) AMD went for power consumption sacrificing performance and it cost them in comparable performance.
-Barts introduced at 127
-Pitcairn introduced at 130


Now AMD has driver issues and Nvidia looks like it wants to go back to the old GeForce bundle when it use to do calculation dumps with driver recognition.
Its like politics. As a consumer you want to go with the least sleazy one out of the two.

My sugguestion is why not look into it from both camps.

Now if Nvidia introduces this card the GTX 690 at above 365 you know they are just screwing everyone over, some more willing then others ofcourse.


----------



## Neuromancer (May 1, 2012)

Love the PR packaging.

Thats awesome. nVidia marketing guys are genius


----------



## ensabrenoir (May 1, 2012)

If one is available when the pay check deposits.....on the couch for a month but everyone needs  at least one needless object in thier life


----------



## Dave65 (May 1, 2012)

Can't wait to see some benchmarks on this puppy.


----------



## jaredpace (May 1, 2012)

Dave65 said:


> Can't wait to see some benchmarks on this puppy.


----------



## LaDigital (May 1, 2012)

*Price US $999 and no backplate?*

Price $999 and no backplate wtf?  

But good to see the nice glowing logo on top, me likey


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 1, 2012)

neko77025 said:


> Now we know why the card is 999.99 ... they spent all their money on over the top packaging and SAME day shipping ... you know how much Same day shipping cost.
> 
> Hell, they might need too up the price to 1499.99 if they keep doing stuff like this.



nah the 10 are done and delivered now


----------



## Mussels (May 1, 2012)

someone knows where w1zz lives! his security is weaker than we thought!



internet trolls must now locate his premises so we can steal this card.


----------



## Akrian (May 1, 2012)

OMG OMG OMG looks sooo sexy...wonder if they are going to make fullcovers for THAT thing.
Also wonder if it actually a good overclocker as Nvidia was mentioning.
Also wondering if 7990 will be just as sexy
*mind explosion*

Lol my 7970 triple-corss doesnt look all that awesome anymore , thankfully I have a 4th card lying under the bench desk...time to water it up soon  ( well and swap one of the cards with low ASIC that pulls my system down, preventing healthy oc, can't seem to get stable past 1200/1600 at 1.225v ( 1.207 real))


P.S. I'm not sure that it's 999$...maybe it's an error ? maybe its .... 666$ >


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (May 1, 2012)

Cant wait for review! XD


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2012)

And where is AMD with there 7990? Hahaha see what happens when ya get caught taking a nap AMD!  

Now let the pissn match begin


----------



## Googoo24 (May 1, 2012)

AMD doesn't appear to care, or they're perfecting the 7990 (I say this with a grain of salt), since it has apparently been pushed back.

Meh, either card is likely to be way too expensive for my peasant budget.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2012)

Googoo24 said:


> AMD doesn't appear to care, or they're perfecting the 7990 (I say this with a grain of salt), since it has apparently been pushed back.
> 
> Meh, either card is likely to be way too expensive for my peasant budget.


-adds to your grain of salt- 

$800 dollar card I can absorb but a $grand!  fuck that! excuse ma french


----------



## Absolution (May 1, 2012)

LOL nice crate, lucky guys! 

I wonder if all the review sites got this package or only techpower up


----------



## entropy13 (May 1, 2012)

Absolution said:


> I wonder if all the review sites got this package or only techpower up



All major review sites got the crates.


----------



## NHKS (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the article on the crate bta! 
TPU should start video reviews/previews too IMO!


----------



## Mussels (May 1, 2012)

NHKS said:


> Thanks for the article on the crate bta!
> TPU should start video reviews/previews too IMO!



Video reviews are terrible, and a waste of time. its been proven people remember less from a video than they do from text (or we'd learn from videos at school, and not text books) not to mention the ease of comparison between new and old reviews.


video reviews are a complete waste of time.


----------



## NHKS (May 1, 2012)

Mussels said:


> video reviews are a complete waste of time.



did we have a poll on this finding?

I do like videos to supplement text reviews.. not that I want videos to 'replace' text reviews.. 
previews like this or even tech demos can be an interesting supplement to articles.. 

that's my personal opinion anyways(i am not demanding it! )


----------



## btarunr (May 1, 2012)

We're too lazy for video reviews. We'd like our audience to read. The consequence of not reading is often typing out a lengthy comment question which is often already answered in the text.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2012)

Mussels said:


> Video reviews are terrible, and a waste of time. its been proven people remember less from a video than they do from text (or we'd learn from videos at school, and not text books) not to mention the ease of comparison between new and old reviews.
> 
> 
> video reviews are a complete waste of time.


Says Who? You!  

Agree


----------



## Mussels (May 1, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Says Who? You!
> 
> Agree



i've read quite a few studies on memory, and tricks to help people remember things better. plain text is pretty much the best way there is - for circumstantial evidence, look how traditional learning, and most modern communication is done.

books, text message, email, online text only websites.


if you want to know the phone number for your local KFC, you dont want to sit through a 20 minute video looking for the number - you want it written plainly on your screen.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i've read quite a few studies on memory, and tricks to help people remember things better. plain text is pretty much the best way there is - for circumstantial evidence, look how traditional learning, and most modern communication is done.
> 
> books, text message, email, online text only websites.
> 
> ...


Na I dont need to look for my local number to KFC, I speak to Siri and she tells me what KFC'S number is moohahahahahah
 I eat.
I consume Chicken ahahahahahahahah crispy chicken


----------



## mauriek (May 1, 2012)

Nvidia really teach their marketing department very well..

I will find good review elsewhere if TPU start using Video Review..i hate watching 2 different color progress bar racing together and what they call those  annoying little twisting circle in the center of video? seriously i love read and take my time to absorb the review and carefully examine the performance number.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2012)

mauriek said:


> Nvidia really teach their marketing department very well..
> 
> I will find good review elsewhere if TPU start using Video Review..i hate watching 2 different color progress bar racing together and what they call those  annoying little twisting circle in the center of video? seriously i love read and take my time to absorb the review and carefully examine the performance number.


Oh well you one of few mate... Best of luck to ya


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 1, 2012)

jaredpace said:


> http://nl.hardware.info/productinfo...F00,00FF00,00FF00,0000FF,0000FF,0000FF,0000FF
> http://www.sweclockers.com/image/diagram/2875?k=532f243c1f0a96049ea68927d8c72348




that's cuz high resolutions, advantage for high memory size for sue, if they try the GTX680 4GB version it will kill 7970.


----------



## Akrian (May 1, 2012)

Hayder_Master said:


> that's cuz high resolutions, advantage for high memory size for sue, if they try the GTX680 4GB version it will kill 7970.



Exactly the point =) yet Nvidia sells 2gb by default and prices in stores atm are higher then for ref. 7970 ( in many countries around the world, excluding U.S.). Begs the question why the cheapened-out on more memory, if their chip is less expensive the amd's to produce ? ( yeah yeah, aside from "profit", "profit", "profit" scheme)


----------



## Prima.Vera (May 1, 2012)

From those charts the conclusion is that AMD Cross scales a lot better than nvidia's SLI. So this could mean that also 7990 could be faster than 690...hmmmm. Interesting.


----------



## Akrian (May 1, 2012)

Prima.Vera said:


> From those charts the conclusion is that AMD Cross scales a lot better than nvidia's SLI. So this could mean that also 7990 could be faster than 690...hmmmm. Interesting.



You are forgetting to add "when it works".

My current triplefire fails misirably in Skyrim and New vegas, when according to afterburner the gpu 3 is just sleeping, and gpu's 1 and 2 are going all over the place from 0% usage ( on both) to 70% usage on both, each location seems to trigger something in the driver that begins this crazy cycle.

Offtopic: Oh and I get artifacts on the screen sometimes in skyrim, thought that might be the issue with the overclock -> but nope, same on default settings.
I saw similar problem in Heaven, when you get the dragon flight-around during sunset, break texture lines, both on OC and default. Strange problem is -> doesnt happen in 3dmark 2011 on any settings, doesnt happen in BF3/Metro 2033/ Crysis 2 on any settings. Granted I didn't do a clean install of windows after my nvidia cards....cause I'm lazzy, and that might be the case, but still annyoing.


----------



## Xzibit (May 1, 2012)

Akrian said:


> You are forgetting to add "when it works".
> 
> My current triplefire fails misirably in Skyrim and New vegas, when according to afterburner the gpu 3 is just sleeping, and gpu's 1 and 2 are going all over the place from 0% usage ( on both) to 70% usage on both, each location seems to trigger something in the driver that begins this crazy cycle.
> 
> ...



Hey atleast you have a possible solution to your issue at hand.  3 of my systems with Nvidia cards have the annoying WMC reset/refresh/freeze issue and in 3D phase a 1-2second refresh.  You ever try playing a MMO PvP or a Multiplayer FPS and have the screen reset on you for 2 seconds out of nowhere.  The only semi-cure is reverting back to 27x.xx series drivers but that fixes the WMC issue and the 3D phase refresh isnt as frequent.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 1, 2012)

BAHAHAHAHAA that is a pathetic looking crowbar! Bring that into my workshop and you'll get laughed at all the way home... how lame nVidia... 

A good reminder that gaming is just that - a game.


----------

